# Star Wars Themed Bearded Dragon Hatchling Cage.



## Davedood (May 1, 2012)

There are about 24 hatchlings in here so far &gt;=oP


----------



## Chivalry (May 1, 2012)

Haha, awesome... we had clone troopers in with our first Chinese mantis.


----------



## Bryce08 (May 1, 2012)

LoL that cage is funny...I want some bearded dragons, I just got all my stuff and am getting a Cham this weekend.


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2012)

aww so cute :wub:


----------



## rs4guy (May 1, 2012)

You are a man after my own heart! huge SW fan, love the setup!!!! "The Shroud of Dragons has fallen, begun the Herp Wars have."


----------



## Mantiskid (May 1, 2012)

LOL yoda! I used to be a huge star wars fan. You should put darth maul in their too!


----------



## mkayum (May 1, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## maybon (May 2, 2012)

Freaking awesome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 5, 2012)

I've got the R2D2 cell phone (and bearded dragons). Great set up!

They grow up so fast...


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2012)

Now that's just weird.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 4, 2012)

Peter Clausen said:


> They grow up so fast...


I remember when i got my baby beardie, she was 4 inches long (i usually am against buying infant reptiles but this was one my friend hatched and he trusted me with it).

I remember i wanted her to grow up so bad, then 8 months later she was 19" long!

Now all i want is for her to be a cute little baby again :/


----------

